# Paddy jr the mbu puffer



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I just love these guys.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice one johnny! He's so tinny, can't wait to watch this guy grow up.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks.................................


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

ReallyCute


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Mbu! Wish I could get one....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool  will he grow up and eat all the geos?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

*johnnyfishtanks*



Mferko said:


> very cool  will he grow up and eat all the geos?


I dont think so. So many people have mbus in big community tanks and nothing


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats very cool 
i wonder if you could keep a mbu with frontosa's then


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you could definetly keep a mbu with fronts.

nice photos fishtanks 

gawd i miss mine ... RIP!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> thats very cool
> i wonder if you could keep a mbu with frontosa's then


thats what i had in mind . but i did geos instead but i think i will do frontosas in the long run


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> you could definetly keep a mbu with fronts.
> 
> nice photos fishtanks
> 
> gawd i miss mine ... RIP!


thanks ben


----------

